# Glamour girls march topless through Manchester in aid of Brit soldiers



## dips_view (Oct 1, 2009)

_"London, Sept 30 (ANI): A dozen women paraded through Manchester topless to show their support for British troops fighting abroad.

The women stunned shoppers, builders and office workers as they marched wearing only tight leather trousers and camouflage body paint across their chests, reports the Sun.

They stripped off to persuade onlookers and members of the public to dig deep and donate to plastic buckets to raise cash for British forces.

Artist Fanny Gogh, from Worsley, Greater Manchester organised the event, as part of a campaign run by the Support Our Soldiers (SOS) charity set up to aid members of the Armed Forces and their families.

It has been claimed British forces abroad have had to get second jobs to raise funds to buy their own equipment.

The group campaigns to get better equipment for British forces and sends shoe box parcels of coffee, tea and chocolate to troops in Afghanistan.

Sarah Longbottom, a model on march who has a brother serving in the forces, said: "We want to get our lads some decent luxury items, if it means us getting our boobs out then we are going to do it."

"We don't want to come across as really, really political but on a serious note they are not being looked after so we are here to look after them today," Longbottom added." 


_source:*in.news.yahoo.com/139/20090930/882/twl-glamour-girls-march-topless-through.html


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2009)

where are the pics??

What kind of report doesn't have a pic with it!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 1, 2009)

How can anybody support fighters by doing that?


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2009)

where r the pics?
No report is complete widout pics!


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 1, 2009)

*uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090929/tuk-topless-march-in-aid-of-soldiers-6323e80.html 


here r the pics
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lol     
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lol


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

*eggman* u despo!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 1, 2009)

@rahim
New form of dignity of labour perhaps?


----------



## nix (Oct 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> How can anybody support fighters by doing that?



read the article, you will know. Also, fighters seems to be the wrong word for them. They are trained soldiers, not some rag tag militia.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 2, 2009)

No wonder they ruled the world...


----------



## dips_view (Oct 2, 2009)

@fun2sh thnx 4 da pics...
and this incidents shows how western imperialist brainwashed their people.this shameless (brainless) girls r supporting not the occupation of another country but also insult the womanhood.

to the nix....
                   if it happened with us 60 years ago.. do you dare to support it??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> How can anybody support fighters by doing that?



yes , marching is nothing to aid . if they do some some !!! means that will Aid


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^
WTF!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 2, 2009)

. . . w t f . . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2009)

dips_view said:


> @fun2sh thnx 4 da pics...
> and this incidents shows how western imperialist brainwashed their people.this shameless (brainless) girls r supporting not the occupation of another country but also insult the womanhood.


Oh get off your high horse already.Atleast they are free unlike the oppressed women in this part of the world,isn't that a much bigger "insult to the womanhood"?


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

Since the day I joinedthis forum, *Arsenal_Gunners* has been stuck on 1528 posts. Today suddenly he decides to post outside of the football channel to get a post count of 1529! Good sign, eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2009)

No.Because I have taken semi-retirement from this forum


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG!!! Another post! 1530 it is now for you, eh?  Please come out of your retirement sir, TDF needs you badly.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 2, 2009)

ya this forum now sucks


----------



## hyde (Oct 3, 2009)

Pics and Vid

*www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?Topless_models_in_naked_march_for_soldiers&in_article_id=745982&in_page_id=34
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Pics and Vid

*www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?Topless_models_in_naked_march_for_soldiers&in_article_id=745982&in_page_id=34


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2009)

> Sarah Longbottom


hahaha.....


----------



## Stuge (Oct 3, 2009)

fun2sh said:


> ya this forum now sucks


this kind of news will make it lol


anyway ,I england team haread the longbottom and s player named sidebotton lol


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No.Because I have taken semi-retirement from this forum


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey thnx for the video.......!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 4, 2009)

@nix: IS there  no decent way to raise money? Isn't the govt responsible for their merceneries welfare on the battle-field? This is all hog and a scam.
The westerners are so clueless that they have to behave in such a way to do some good to others. There are much noble ways to raise money like all those PAGE3 women giving their' weekends income for the soldiers.


----------



## dips_view (Oct 4, 2009)

@rahim
            man this is the example how so called pseudo democratic/conservatives influence the public opinion.


----------

